# Banner Request .....



## Pokestar (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everybody me and my mate have just created a company called T-K games , Is There Any Artistic people who could kindly create us a banner? Thanks In Advance


----------



## Crass (Sep 11, 2009)

This sounds like an awesome company. I will make a banner if you hire me as an employee. Im only good at making Digimon related banners (check my deviantart for my digimon/furry illustrations and my emo poetry)


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Some more information would be nice, i can't work on nothing.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2009)

Well since your company has the word "game" in it and your on Gbatemp im assuming that your talking video games so you can use either one of the two i made if you like...

One without characters:





One With Characters:


----------

